# Briggs torque spec??



## robranch (Oct 20, 2015)

I have a briggs generator #030547 with a 1150 torque engine. Engine #1Tt202. It is a OHV single piston horizontal engine. I can't find the torque spec on this engine as listed on Briggs site. I don't see my series model on the left of the chart? Head, rod bolts, & flywheel nut. Help me out


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't know where you got engine # 1Tt202 from but that generator should have a 216312-0117-B1 engine according the info Briggs Power Portal site have so you would use the 210000 OHV torque specs. That is if the engine is original engine.


> Model Number 30547
> SKU 216312-0117-B1
> Brand Briggs & Stratton
> Model 030547
> ...


----------



## robranch (Oct 20, 2015)

Those numbers were on the valve cover. But, your model number was correct and it gave the torque values I needed. The engine governor setting was correct which was 3680 RPM with a 9 amp applied, 119 with a 60HKZ setting. Worked fine as far as I am concerned. Thanks.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Definitely not a normal engine numbering but who knows with Chinese built engines. The numbering scheme may have changed. I do know they have some that are Chinese Honda clones but these usually have engine numbers on the block.

I would have like to have seen that valve cover numbers before you had put everything back together. Maybe next time. I always trying to keep with things like this so I don't get surprised in the shop.

Last I worked on a JD generator that had a LCT cloned Honda engine. Only few places online to find parts for these.


----------

